# Shimano Tyrnos 20: brandneue Multi!



## Karstein (12. August 2005)

Gestern haben wir uns wieder zu einem kleinen Big Game Stammtisch hier in Berlin zusammengefunden. Neben Jan und Stefan konnten wir auch Rausreißer-Gernot herzlich begrüßen!

Jan hatte nicht nur die neuesten Ausgaben des "Bluewater" Mags für mich dabei (@Ansgar:  :g ), sondern auch eine gerade erst auf dem amerikanischen Markt erschienene Shimano Tyrnos 20 Multirolle. Zwar hat sie nur einen Gang, ist aber von der Verarbeitung her allererste Sahne - die Spule dreht sich im Freilauf eine halbe Ewigkeit, und die Schiebebremse ist butterweich einzustellen. Der Kurbelgriff liegt aufgrund seiner Dicke angenehm in der Hand. Und die Übersetzung ist mit 5,0:1 ordentlich schnell. Und alles für den Preis von 270 $, da kann man nichts verkehrt machen.

Einziger Haken: das Röllchen gibt´s bislang nur in USA und dort z.B. bei Melton.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Jan77 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tyrnos 20: brandneue Multi!*






Nicht sclecht Herr Pfeiffer, 

auf Melton habe ich auch diese Schmuckstücke gefunden Penn International VSX Extreme 2Gang 4,25:1 / 1,5:1    1200gramm schwer und leider 499$ teuer:c


----------



## Karstein (12. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tyrnos 20: brandneue Multi!*

Aaauuch nicht schlecht, Jan! #6


----------



## Jirko (12. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tyrnos 20: brandneue Multi!*

und unser boardie j.breithardt hat sich die neue VSX schon gegriffen #6... @karsten: interessanter input... hab vielen dank!... gleich mal schnüffeln gehen #h


----------



## Jirko (12. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tyrnos 20: brandneue Multi!*

...auch die neuen torsa-modelle von shimano hinterlassen nen sehr interessanten eindruck! müsst mal bei tackledirect stöbern gehen... dort findet ihr ne übersicht, was in 05 alles neu auf´m markt erschienen ist bzw. noch kommen wird... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tyrnos 20: brandneue Multi!*

Die Tyrnos, die Torsa etc. werden alle im neuen Shimanokatalog zu finden sein.
War gestern bei Shimano um die Neuigkeiten für die näxte Saison zu fotografieren.
Da gibts einige schöne Teile dabei.
Demnäxt dazu mehr in diesem Forum bzw. im Mag.


----------



## Elbangler (13. August 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tyrnos 20: brandneue Multi!*

Einer meiner Kunden hat im Frühjahr beim Big-Game die Multirolle von YAD "Royal 900" getestet und seitdem gibt er Sie nicht wieder raus. Diese Rolle hat den Shimano in nichts nachgestanden und dann für einen Preis um 200 Euro.
Auch die Schnufassung der Rolle war mit 550m / 0,55mm ausreichend.


----------



## Ansgar (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Shimano Tyrnos 20: brandneue Multi!*



			
				Elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> Einer meiner Kunden hat im Frühjahr beim Big-Game die Multirolle von YAD "Royal 900" getestet und seitdem gibt er Sie nicht wieder raus. Diese Rolle hat den Shimano in nichts nachgestanden und dann für einen Preis um 200 Euro.
> Auch die Schnufassung der Rolle war mit 550m / 0,55mm ausreichend.




Hallo Elbangler,

wie hat er das denn bestimmt, dass sie den "Shimanos in nichts nachgestanden hat"? 
Was war das fuer Big Game?

Hast Du selber schon mal ne Tiagra oder ne International gefischt?

Das wuerde mich brennend interessieren... )

Ich wuerde vorschlagen, Du tust Deinem Kunden (?) nen Gefallen, nimmst ihm das Ding wieder ab und gibst ihm ne Shimano... 

All the best & no worries
Ansgar


----------

